# Neve, Chuva, Vento e Mar agitado - Sist.Dep. <<Iolanda>> 13/14 Dezembro 2008



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 19:09)

Este foi um tópico que desapareceu na integra.
Através de pesquisas em cache, conseguiu-se encontrar algumas páginas, no entanto, pedimos a todos, que se possível, voltem a enriquecer este tópico com as imagens e vídeos anteriormente postadas.

Ficam as  páginas que se recuperaram:

Página 1
Página 2
Página 3


----------



## Gilmet (29 Dez 2008 às 19:21)

Como sabeis, no Dia 14, eu e o André "Fomos às Ondas"!

Aqui fica um mapa do nosso percurso:








A primeira paragem foi o *Cabo da Roca*. Lá, para além da Ondulação Forte, havia também bastante Vento, suficiente para alguém leve voar!

As fotos:



























A segunda paragem foi o *Guincho*. Lá, o Vento já não era tão forte, mas ainda assim, Forte o suficiente para mover bastante Areia (Para o meio da estrada principalmente)...

A foto:







Por último, fomos até ao *Cabo Raso*. A Ondulação continuava Forte! Digamos que... tomámos um banho!

A foto:







Já na vinda, passámos ainda pela *Boca do Inferno*:








Deixo também um vídeo demonstrativo do Vento que se fazia sentir no *Cabo da Roca*!


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

Mais algumas fotos dessa tarde:
*
Cabo da Roca:*











Aguaceiro que passou ao lado, às 15:55.






*Guincho:*

Numa verdadeira tempestade de areia.
Se no norte as estradas ficam condicionadas devido à neve, no Guincho a estrada condiciona devido à areia.












Aquilo que parece ser nevoeiro, é a areia a passar.







*Cabo Raso:*






E aqui sim, tomei banho!


----------



## Minho (31 Dez 2008 às 16:09)

Aqui vão algumas fotos que tirei nesse dia.


----------



## MSantos (31 Dez 2008 às 19:54)

Boas fotos

Algumas já tinha visto outras penso que não


----------



## Z13 (31 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

Virgem santíssima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Era um crime perder estas fotos!!!



Parabéns ao André pela recuperação



________


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 10:15)

Ainda bem que conseguiram recuperar algo deste excelente tópico, com imagens fantásticas, como as que postou o AnDré, aquilo é areia por tudo o que é sitio . Ou o vídeo do Gilmet , bem vocês são mesmo loucos! Mas ficou um registo espectacular, aquele ramos de ervas bem foi disparado a um carradão de metros!! 

Mas sem dúvida alguma, que quanto ao tema da imagem em si, e sendo eu amante incondicional da neve, não podia deixar de referir esta soberba imagem do Minho! As palavras sobram completamente aqui:



Minho disse:


>



Fico feliz por terem conseguido recuperar esta pérola!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2009 às 12:05)

Estava a olhar para as fotografias do *Minho*, e a pensar.

Há uns anos, quando mandei um postal da neve em Portugal (Serra da Estrela) para uma amiga minha na Polónia, ela não queria acreditar que aquilo era mesmo em Portugal.

Acho que se ela visse estas imagens, então é que não acreditaria mesmo.

Mas felizmente, em Portugal, também neva!


----------



## Sirilo (7 Jan 2009 às 16:02)

Fotos lindissimas!!!


----------

